# Canadian Gun Registration....1/1/2003



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I understand that as of January 1st, all Canadian gunowners have to register or "attempt" to register their firearms or you are in violation of the law and can be prosecuted. This is a continuation from the 1995 Firearms Act from what little I know.

I don't know the specifics...I was kind of curious if someone could enlighten me as to the law?

Talk about a wake up call for gun owners everywhere.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=n ... n+Registry

this at the Fuge http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... adid=89370

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... adid=90755


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Register followed soon by roundup. Bad news for our northern friends. We need to be very protective of our rights.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I spoke with a gentleman this weekend that used to live in Fargo and his job has now taken him to Toronto. He had some interesting comments about this subject. He said that the Government told the people that the program would cost about one million dollars and they have to date spent one billion and not really even gotten going yet. He also said that the registrants were sent back stickers to put on the guns once they were registered. I am sure the criminals that steal the guns would leave stickers on them when performing a bank heist!!!! He really wasn't even a hunter and thought the whole program was a joke!!


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I seem to recall reading recently about registering guns if brought into Canada for hunting. I'll have to go back and look at last weeks papers but I thought I read it in the Grand Forks Herald. Did anyone else see this or am I imagining it.

I sometimes find that of all the things I've lost, I miss my mind the most.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

I'm sorry to say that U.S. citizens will have to have thier guns registered also if you want to take them accross the border this fall. If you have a PAL its not a big deal, you can do it on-line even. It was free in 2002 but I heard they are going to be adding a fee now. 
I registered a few shotguns that I will be using up there. They send you a little card to keep in your wallet. If you have a gun in your possesion, you better have the card by next fall. 
I know some guys think its a cop-out to register but it looks like its way more painless to jump through the hoops of the new Canadian gun law than to put up with the crap I read about if you waterfowl hunt in ND.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

December 12, 2002 
Furor over gun registry a symptom of continuing Liberal woes
OTTAWA (CP) -- Prime Minister Jean Chretien never thought, when his government proposed a national firearms registry seven years ago, that the end result would see Liberal MPs form a circular firing squad. 
The fratricidal sniping over the registry began with a damning report two weeks ago from Auditor General Sheila Fraser, who found the cost of the project was on track to balloon to $1 billion from the original estimate of $2 million.
But the real cost for Chretien has been political. 
Fraser's criticism reopened old wounds in the government caucus, aggravated existing tension over the party leadership, and sparked a general furor as backbench MPs and cabinet ministers rushed to settle old grudges. 
The spectacle left some wondering how the prime minister can possibly hold his fractious team together until his intended retirement in February 2004. 
"The real interest in this story is what it does internally to the Liberal party," says Henry Jacek, a political scientist at McMaster University in Hamilton. 
"It's so hard for a lame-duck prime minister to try to maintain control. They're an unruly bunch right now." 
The most immediate problem for Chretien is the damage done by Fraser's report to his oft-repeated claim that the hallmarks of his government are sound management and fiscal prudence. 
"We want to know the facts," said Liberal backbencher Steve Mahoney. "If there was overspending, where was it, what caused it? 
"This is not about the policy of gun control, we're still solidly behind that. It's about the administration of the registry." 
Opposition critics portray the overspending as just one example of Liberal "incompetence and malfeasance," in the words of Canadian Alliance Leader Stephen Harper. 
Conservative Leader Joe Clark drew a parallel with the Kyoto accord, claiming a government that couldn't get the gun registry right can't be trusted to estimate the economic impact of climate change either. 
New Democrat Leader Alexa McDonough, an ardent supporter of Kyoto, didn't buy that. But she did admit the firearms fiasco had spilled over to complicate the Kyoto debate. 
"When you look at the number of boondoggles this government has been caught up in, it further eroded Canadians' confidence," said McDonough. 
"It allowed the enemies of Kyoto to try to terrorize Canadians into thinking this was going to be one more boondoggle." 
Chretien, apparently sensitive to the criticism, saw to it that Liberal MPs would be armed with ready responses to queries from journalists or constituents. 
At the last caucus meeting before the Commons rose for its Christmas recess, backbenchers were provided with printed "talking points" designed to shift focus to the bigger picture. 
They were urged to remind critics of the government's five straight balanced budgets, nine years of unbroken economic growth, falling unemployment, rising productivity. 
It was probably a good strategy. 
The Liberals have managed to ride out similar controversies in the past, including the "billion-dollar boondoggle" over grants by the Human Resources Department that enriched Liberal ridings before the last election. 
Then there was the patronage storm that forced former solicitor general Lawrence MacAulay from cabinet, and the criminal investigations launched by the RCMP into advertising and sponsorship contracts that went to Liberal-friendly firms in Quebec. 
More recently, there has been controversy over tax fraud by businesses evading the GST and questions about whether the government has been covering up the extent of the problem. 
"The cumulative effect of these things is definitely tarnishing, to some extent, the image of the federal government and the prime minister as sound custodians and prudent managers," says Frank Graves, president of Ottawa-based Ekos Research. 
But public disapproval hasn't been strong enough so far to persuade the electorate to punish the government in the next election. 
The latest Ekos poll -- conducted the first week of December just as initial reports surfaced about the cost overrun at the gun registry -- gave the Liberals 47 per cent of decided voters, a whopping 31 points ahead of the second-place Alliance. 
"One of the things that is keeping them propped up is the fact the economy is working well," said Graves. "People feel comfortable, they're paying their bills, they like the future, they're not going to rock the boat." 
But dangers may lurk for the Liberals in the longer run. 
If caucus bickering becomes a habit, it could endanger the government agenda for the new year. That could be disastrous as Chretien looks toward a conference with provincial premiers on health care in January and a federal budget in February. 
Beyond that is the prospect of a free-for-all among leadership candidates -- and their backbench supporters -- as the race to succeed the prime minister heats up. 
The gun registry was a portent of things to come, as MPs Benoit Serre and Paul Steckle called for the resignation of Industry Minister Allan Rock, who held the Justice portfolio when the registry was set up. 
Steckle and Serre were among nine Liberals who broke ranks and voted against the registration of shotguns and hunting rifles when the measure passed in 1995. 
They are both backing former finance minister Paul Martin, the man Rock is trying to catch in the Liberal leadership race. 
Martin added fuel to the fire when he observed that he backs gun control in principle but "not another penny" should go to the registry until its problems are sorted out. 
Rock retaliated with a charge that Martin was "playing into the hands of the gun lobby" and accused him of trying to have it both ways -- as he did on Kyoto, when he voted for ratification of the climate-change treaty but criticized the way Chretien handled the file. 
More of the same can be expected as leadership contenders jockey for position during the prime minister's unusually long lame-duck period, says David Docherty, a political scientist at Wilfrid Laurier University. 
"This is all a product of the long goodbye," says Docherty. 
"Chretien is like a retiring tennis player saying he's going to play in every tournament for the next year. It's just a recipe for disaster." 
The convention to choose a successor won't be until next November, and Chretien has been adamant that he won't step down until the following February. 
He has repeatedly rejected any move to speed up the timetable. And even if he changed his mind it would be difficult now for the party machinery to shift gears and set an earlier convention date. 
It will be all but impossible within a month or so, when the Liberals must sign contracts and put down hefty deposits for convention facilities and hotel rooms for up to 5,000 delegates. 
Party president Stephen LeDrew offered a frosty response when asked recently if there's still time to change plans. 
"The convention is scheduled for Toronto in November of 2003," he said. "And that's when it's going to be."


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

These are from a Canada site:

New Problem with Firearms Registration.. 
Well after thinking that we had seen it all, a new problem has cropped up concerning the implementation of the gun registry in Canada...here we go...

As an attorney here in Quebec I was contacted by group of firearms merchants just this week to expose a new ordeal these people and every common folk are going to have to suffer in the coming months....

Firearm Verification!! As if registration was'nt enough, it seems that now if a person wants to trade/sell their firearm to another person or merchant a certified verifier has to verify the weapon, in person, and do a "trace" on the firearm relating to serial number, factory codes etc....a process which takes some 15-20 minutes for each weapon...

The problem gets even better....it seems that the CFAC does not have any "certified verifiers" actively working for them with the exception of local gunsmiths which have accreditation and in shop logictics such as computer and proper software and hardware installed. The problem is that not all that many shops or gunsmiths are "certified verifiers" especially in small rural areas.

This is causing people/gunsmiths to take their weapons to a foreign shop to get the weapons "verified" before a transaction can occur and this....get this.....EVEN IF THE WEAPON HAS BEEN PREVIOUSLY REGISTERED!!!

I will be seriously looking in to this situation in next few weeks and will try to give you an update on the situation.

BTW I have contacted the CFAC, the Quebec Provincial Police Headquarters (who direct the program) including the local Police detachment and they have no idea how to do this and affirm that they are not responsible or mandated to do this work...

If you want to buy a firearm in the future....get ready for a hassle...

and this :

Demonstration: Toronto's "STOP the Gun Registry" Rally

WHERE: Queen's Park: Toronto, University Avenue South of Bloor

WHEN: Saturday, January 11, 2003 10:30 AM - 12:00 PM

WHAT: Peaceful, law-abiding protest on the grounds of the
Ontario legislature: focused message delivered by signs, speakers

STRATEGY: Ontario's Minister of Security, the Hon. Bob Runciman,
called for a suspension of the federal firearms registry January
2, 2003. Now other provinces are voicing similar outrage at
out-of-control costs and general failure of the program. The
Mike Harris government promised to "opt out" of the gun registry
in 1995. Let's encourage the PC government to take an even
stronger stance and stick to its promise. To this end the
general message against gun registration and irresponsible
spending will be articulated.

In case media and cameras show up, let's portray the image of
clean-cut, well-dressed, responsible citizens protesting the
irresponsible policy and spending of the federal government. We
are not necessarily gun-owners. For the purposes of this
demonstration I put "Citizens for Justice" as the organization on
the application form.

Let's try to stick to this strategy for this protest and present
a unified front to the public. Please offer polite criticism if
necessary or to lend support as far as you're able.

VOLUNTEERS NEEDED:
1. volunteers to advertise: pass this notice to friends and
family, post it at the range - generate a crowd
2. volunteers to make signs (24" x 30" bristle board with neat
black felt pen lettering is cheap/effective)
3. content for a flyer and/or media release
4. leaders/speakers willing to make a speech at the
demonstration (contact me)
5. articulate and knowledgeable spokesperson to media (otherwise
I'll do it)

SUGGESTED SIGNS: Clear Simple Messages are Best

"Criminals don't register guns" 
"Police need $1,000,000,000 to fight real crime" 
"Gun Registration = BILLIONS WASTED" 
"$1billion: pay 1000 crime busters for 5 years, but Liberals
spent it on paper"
"criminal control, not gun control"
"Register Criminals, NOT Guns"

I have a little experience as a media spokesperson, and I'm happy
to defer if there's a more qualified person willing to take on
the job. I'm able to provide a loud speaker and a wireless
microphone, and I'll try to bring along a few extra signs.

You can contact me at 416 497 9309, or on my cell 647 292 9199 
or email mailto:[email protected]
Web: http://membes.rogers.com/stopc68

Ryan Kidd

Sad stuff - what would you do ???

I asked what the penalty was ??? (have not heard yet)

I don't think I would (on any older guns that were not registered at purchase) :eyeroll:


----------

